

The Most Gratifying Job on Earth - joshfraser
http://www.thegatesnotes.com/Personal/The-Most-Gratifying-Job-on-Earth

======
joshfraser
It's obvious that Bill is happier doing philanthropy than he was running
Microsoft. It's not too surprising when you think about it, but it's a good
reminder for those of us who are still working to make our millions that
happiness often comes from living for others. Giving away your money can be
more gratifying than making it.

